# How long now?????



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi there, hoping someone on here can help me. I am just at the start of egg sharing, have had all tests back now, done my donor info form and provided the clinic with my photos. I think I need to see the consultant for a planning appointment and be matched with a recipient but I am wondering about how long from now till tx starts? It feels like I have been waiting forever   I was really hoping to start before xmas. I am mid cycle at the mo, do i have to have my down reg injection at day 21 or can i have it any time? How realistic is my hope of starting treatment this cycle?

Thanks in advance for your help
Hope x


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi hope42010, i starting my egg share journey this year and so far still awaiting treatment, first appt jan 18th wher i had all bloods and scan done then second appt march 2nd to meet egg share nurse to be told i was accepted as bloods all came back fine then a match was found in july and planning appt oct12th i was given dates to start and given all the drugs, but then 2 days before i was meant to start down regging 21st oct i had a phone off the nurse telling me not to go ahead with injections as recipient won't be ready for 6 weeks, and i'm still waiting for phone call to start, however my clinic is an nhs hospital who are very busy so i think it depends on where you are hoping to have treatment, i wish you all the luck with your upcoming treatment, speak soon sam.


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

That puts it into perspective! You have been waiting alot longer than me and I am already moaning! It's hard though, when I am so excited, anxious, and desperate I am wearing myself out wondering whats going to happen and when. Thats the worst thing for me, not knowing how long things normally take at my clinic (shropshire and mid wales @ shrewsbury), I dont know if I am taking longer or shorter, I dont know if i will get a phone call tomorrow, next week, next month.....



hope x


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi hope, the waiting has driven me mad sometimes because i'm very impatient but i know it won't be much longer and hopefully i'll be celebrating 2011 with a baby, like i said my clinic is very busy so hopefully you should be ready to start within the next couple of months as most clinics only take around 4 months,  it would be nice to follow your progress so keep posting and all the girls on here will be happy to give you any info.


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls...

Wow, it does sound as though it varys from clinic to clinic.  
When we first enquired about egg share on our 1st Cycle (4 years ago) we did look at going to Care, and they said I would have to wait to be matched, where as Jessops (NHS hospital, but self funded) said can start more or less straight away, after initial tests

This time, Had the appointment in the middle of October, they did all the blood tests that day, then said i could start the stimms on my next AF. Which was 3 weeks later. Had EC yesterday and asked if Id already been matched or would they freeze the eggs, and nurse said Id been matched and if all goes well she will be having ET next week

I hope you both get started soon, the waiting would drive me crazy      

xxx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi kate, glad you have'nt had wait long i have been matched in july but the recipient needed a minor op regarding treatment which has caused the delay but hopefully i'll be starting soon, good luck with ec hope all goes well for you and you get your bfp soon.


----------

